# my sad attempt at aquatic photography



## powerkit (Dec 4, 2008)

just a few more


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

that picture of the water wisteria is psychedelic


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

WOAH what are the dimensions of that tank? And how big is it?


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice tank Kit


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Holy crap man.. what size is that tank? Looks looong but not tall.. I really like it.. 

Tried putting a black background or something behind the tank? I can see alot of your wires behind the tank


----------



## powerkit (Dec 4, 2008)

the tank is 6'6" long, 2' wide an 15" deep. I always luved the look of taller aquariums, but this one is my fav tank i've ever had~so far. it is easy to plant and maintain! thanks about the wysteria, i luv it when they 1st start they are so coool! Yea i certainly sum backing on their, I am gonna paint it when we move the tank to build a monster tank in that spot!

Hi BK, nice to see ya over here, I just signed up on this one, likin it so far, AWESOMe!


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Is that tank custom built? If not do you know what the maker of it is? I love it only 15" of water for light to penetrate. This tank has lots of potential.


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

I think you have a tank with a lot of potential. If I may ask, what camera/settings do you use? I like "0815" (the last thumbnail on the right of your first post).


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

wow big tank


----------



## powerkit (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone sorry i havent visited here in a while! I will have some more recent pics hopefully on my lunch today. the wisteria is getting big!!!


----------



## powerkit (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all, i said i'd get some newer pics, so i went thru my album and pick these, hope you like them-


----------



## powerkit (Dec 4, 2008)

just a couple more.


----------

